

McFly’s Hoverboard Is Now a Reality? - rvcamo
http://mashable.com/2012/02/23/hoverboard-reality-video/

======
sounds
Nils Guadagnin's original link is here:
<http://nilsguadagnin.blogspot.com/2010/05/hoverboard.html>

------
phillaf
Someone had to get started working on this by now, McFly uses them in 2015!

